# AM ÎNVĂȚAT  la școală limba engleză vs Copiii de la ţară acum un secol şi jumătate ÎNVĂȚAU religia .



## androbacus

Buna seara! De ce timpurile verbului din cele doua propozitii sunt diferite? Mersi anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Te rog să citești explicațiile pe care ți le-am dat în cealaltă discuție similară începută de tine aici.

Pe viitor e bine să prezinți un context mai amplu în care se află termenul sau propoziția ce te interesează ca să poată fi analizate corespunzător.


----------



## irinet

Bună,

Este posibil ca cele două propoziții să compare istoric (un secol în urmă față de secolul actual) pe ce anume se punea accent mai mult la şcoală:

_1. Noi *am învățat* limba engleză, dar/când alții acum un secol *învățau* religia.
_
Dar, la fel de bine ar fi putut spune:

_2. Noi *am învățat* limba engleză, dar alții *au învățat *religia acum un secol.

_


----------



## androbacus

Multumesc frumos, irinet! Limba voastra imi place foarte mult, e una dintre cele mai frumoase din lume! 
Dar există vreo diferență de sens intre cele doua timpuri (_*au învățat, învățau*_) in acest context? 
Ce învăţau copiii de la ţară acum un secol şi jumătate. Un învăţător avea pe atunci în grijă chiar şi 100 de elevi


----------



## irinet

Este un timp al narării, după cum am menționat deja. Adică, în povestire o acțiune decurge din alta. De dragul povestirii, timpurile alternează. Dacă acțiunea e plasată în secolul trecut, cititorul ştie deja că toate evenimentele povestite/narate au avut loc /s-au încheiat. 
Ține de narator cum va face lectura cât mai plăcută cititului.

De exemplu, un text scris doar cu perfect compus,
   'A_m fost la mare acum o lună. M-am distrat, seara am fost în cluburi, unde am dansat şi m-am simțit absolut minunat cu prietenii mei. Am ascultat multă muzică bună, antrenantă şi ne-am plimbat noaptea pe nisipul fin al mării.
Totul a fost foarte frumos.'
_
va suna diferit față de unul în care cele două timpuri_ alternează.

Acum o lună am fost la mare.

*şi acum încep să povestesc ce am făcut la mare..., retrăind acele momente!
*
Ne-am distrat mult fiindcă, în fiecare seară, dansam pe muzică antrenantă şi ne simţeam absolut minunat pe ringul de dans eu şi cu prietenii mei. Pe urmă, ne plimbam pe nisipul fin al mării târziu în noapte...
Cât de frumos a fost totul!
*
*

_


----------



## androbacus

Multumesc) Dar din ce actiune decurge actiunea verbului _*învățau *_in acest context?


----------



## irinet

Comparația, nefiind vorba de narare!
Un tip de invățare a unor vremuri comparat cu un alt gen de învățare.

Repet, ambele timpuri sunt corect folosite pe rând, fiecare,  sau ambele alternate.


----------

